# My iPhone 3G is jailbroken ... now what?



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

OK, so i've successfully jailbroken my iPhone 3G via PwnageTool ... but now what? Installer hasn't been ported over yet, and Cydia seems rather limited. So for those of you running the 2.0 software (on either 1st gen or 3G iPhone), what are your favorite apps that you have installed? Is there anything else I can do now that my iPhone is jailbroken?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

SonicBlue82 said:


> OK, so i've successfully jailbroken my iPhone 3G via PwnageTool ... but now what? Installer hasn't been ported over yet, and Cydia seems rather limited. So for those of you running the 2.0 software (on either 1st gen or 3G iPhone), what are your favorite apps that you have installed? Is there anything else I can do now that my iPhone is jailbroken?


Why did you do it! Ahhhhhh... your warranty is void! What if the developers hit a snag after future updates and you cant update your iPhone without it being bricked!

I'll never make the mistake of jailbreaking an iPhone again.

Don't you feel empty inside now? Seriously! You've taken the innocence of your poor little iPhone. :-(


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

While I wait for apps to arrive, I may book a visit to the genius bar at the Apple Store to ask them how I can make the Apple startup logo come back, instead of the Pineapple :lmao:


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

uPhone said:


> Why did you do it! Ahhhhhh... your warranty is void! What if the developers hit a snag after future updates and you cant update your iPhone without it being bricked!
> 
> I'll never make the mistake of jailbreaking an iPhone again.
> 
> Don't you feel empty inside now? Seriously! You've taken the innocence of your poor little iPhone. :-(


LOL - relax, uPhone 

All it is is custom software. It can be undone by simply restoring with 'authentic' Apple software via the Restore option in iTunes. I just want to take advantage of the full potential of my iPhone


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

zlinger said:


> While I wait for apps to arrive, I may book a visit to the genius bar at the Apple Store to ask them how I can make the Apple startup logo come back, instead of the Pineapple :lmao:


zlinger, you can actually jailbreak it without it changing the Apple logo to the pineapple. Before you create the customized software, you can change an option to not change the icons. You could re-do it and get the Apple logo back if you like. I wouldn't go near the Apple Store/Genius Bar with a jailbroken iPhone! Somehow I don't think they would like that too much. Who knows - maybe they would add something to file with your iPhone S/N that the warranty is void if they know it has been 'tampered' with?


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

SonicBlue82 said:


> LOL - relax, uPhone
> 
> All it is is custom software. It can be undone by simply restoring with 'authentic' Apple software via the Restore option in iTunes. I just want to take advantage of the full potential of my iPhone


But unlocking it *cannot be undone *and this voids your warranty!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

SonicBlue82 said:


> Who knows - maybe they would add something to file with your iPhone S/N that the warranty is void if they know it has been 'tampered' with?


Trust me, they'll know. If you unlock it, that is. The second your iPhone connects to a network other than Rogers, it'll be noted that you've unlocked your device.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

uPhone said:


> But unlocking it *cannot be undone *and this voids your warranty!


Well first, the iPhone 3G stil can't even be unlocked ... but even if it could, like the 1st gen iPhone, to my understanding, it _can_ be undone by restoring ... I'm not 100% sure on that, but I thought thats what I read.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

uPhone said:


> Trust me, they'll know. If you unlock it, that is. The second your iPhone connects to a network other than Rogers, it'll be noted that you've unlocked your device.


Ha. I highly doubt that. You honestly think they have that kind of sophisticated system that can track instantly an unlocked cell phone connects to another carrier?

Unlocking CAN be reversed as well.

Unless you work for Rogers, and actually know something we don't, please stop talking out your ass.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

SonicBlue82 said:


> Well first, the iPhone 3G stil can't even be unlocked ... but even if it could, like the 1st gen iPhone, to my understanding, it _can_ be undone by restoring ... I'm not 100% sure on that, but I thought thats what I read.


Definately can't. You're completely changing the code of the phone and it can be undone. 

But I suppose they have a way to "relock" it in the sense that you can't use it on another network but the code will still be there and your warranty will be void.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

kloan said:


> Ha. I highly doubt that. You honestly think they have that kind of sophisticated system that can track instantly an unlocked cell phone connects to another carrier?
> 
> Unlocking CAN be reversed as well.
> 
> Unless you work for Rogers, and actually know something we don't, please stop talking out your ass.


I'm talking from experience and common sense. 

I had an unlocked first gen iPhone. I called Rogers technical support for an issue with EDGE internet, and without even mentioning "iPhone" or anything to allow them to know I'm not using my BlackBerry, he said "Youre using an unlocked phone not compatible with Rogers (although obviously it is) and I cannot provide technical support with the device"

Trust me, when a phone connects to another network when it's unlocked it's bypassing the roaming procedures and both carriers know about this. They won't "do anything" about it though, they'll note it for warranty purposes.

Seriously!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SonicBlue82 said:


> LOL - relax, uPhone
> 
> All it is is custom software. It can be undone by simply restoring with 'authentic' Apple software via the Restore option in iTunes. I just want to take advantage of the full potential of my iPhone


Some more uses for the iPhone, to take advantage of its full potential:

YouTube - iphone multi use comercial


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Some uses for the iPhone:
> 
> YouTube - iphone multi use comercial


HAHA "A treadmill"


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

ANYWAY... I didn't create this thread for a debate of whether or not you should or shouldn't jailbreak/unlock an iPhone. I created it because I chose to jailbreak my iPhone. So back to my original question ... on an iPhone running 2.0 software, what extra apps are you installing? Or what else are you / can you do with a jailbroken iPhone 2.0?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Not to be outdone, Microsoft has come up with the new oPhone:

YouTube - Microsoft oPhone


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Not to be outdone, Microsoft has come up with the new oPhone:
> 
> YouTube - Microsoft oPhone


HAHA! "The first phone that lets you choose where the numbers go. I like the number "1"....... down here!" :lmao:


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

SonicBlue82 said:


> ANYWAY... I didn't create this thread for a debate of whether or not you should or shouldn't jailbreak/unlock an iPhone. I created it because I chose to jailbreak my iPhone. So back to my original question ... on an iPhone running 2.0 software, what extra apps are you installing? Or what else are you / can you do with a jailbroken iPhone 2.0?


Good for you, when I get my iphone (waiting for it to be shipped) I was thinking about jailbreaking it....I would like the freedom of installing apps that are not in itunes.

Was it a simple process using this Pwnage tool?


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Fairly simple ... just follow the steps on ehPhone and you'll be fine!


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm going to use the new Pwnage (of which I used 1.1 on my 1.1.4 iPhone) to get access to the App Store and that sweet Remote app for my Apple TV. That's all I need it for, sod all the installer.app stuff I never used.


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

I am gonna give my phone away on eBay, and I'll pay for shipping .......


As soon as that OFONE comes out!!!!! Now THAT device is SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

SonicBlue82 said:


> Fairly simple ... just follow the steps on ehPhone and you'll be fine!


Ok thanks, i'll try it.

now the wait begins.


----------



## pelayoh (Feb 10, 2008)

uPhone said:


> But unlocking it *cannot be undone *and this voids your warranty!


Geez - it's not unlocked, it's jailbroken and it can be undone. Don't spread myths.


----------



## sipelez887 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok i jailbroke my 3g but everytime i download ne thing it is no where to be found? can any one help me out on this please...im so confused, none of the themes or ne thing show up?


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

You have to re-spring the home screen - you can either reboot the phone or use Bossprefs to force a re-spring.


----------

